# quick question ! what do i wear to orientation !



## pinkycera (Sep 8, 2021)

I was told on the phone yesterday but I got nervous and forgot . Just to be safe should I just go in a red shirt and khakis? Or is casual okay?


----------



## happygoth (Sep 8, 2021)

Red shirt and khakis or jeans, just to be on the safe side. I don't know about other stores, but very few in my store wear khakis anymore.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Sep 8, 2021)

At my store you can wear anything comfortable.  It doesn't have to be Red.  But all stores are not the same, to be safe wear red.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 8, 2021)

Be pro-active and where red shirt and jeans/khakis.  They may push you to start training that day.


----------

